# Cheap 10g tanks with hood...



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Good at Oakville, Mississauga, or Scarborough...

https://wagjag.com/index.php?_page=home&wagjag=23002


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

$19, taxes included.

4 bought, 1 more needed.
Bump......


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Deal's activated...


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Regular Price:	$56.00
You Save:	$37.00
Discount:	66%

Regular price is only $30 , they have been selling for awhile. Is this with incandesent hood or flourscent hood?


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

aren't these tanks hold overs from the boxing day sale? They were on sale then for 29.99.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks carmen for the link, gf yelled at me but I bought one anyways.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey how does this work? I have to buy it online and then take the receipt to which ever location I choose? Thanks so much. 


Laura


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

this is the first time I used wagjag, I bought it yesturday from what assume, the "group buy" will only work if the number set has been achieved which is set at 5 and has been met, you then sign up an account and buy the tank, you pick the location you want to pick it up from, and pay online with your credit card. then lol you have to wait until the clock count down gets to zero then I assume they either give you a voucher or email you it to print out and present it at the store you choose for the tank. you know what would sucked though, when I get my voucher I go to big al's scarb and give them this and they say "whats this?" or "sorry the kit is sold out, more will come in 2 months"


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You'll get an email when the deal is over, either by time or by maximum sold. You print it out and take it in. I've done a few wagjags, and have gotten some awesome deals...


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I love these group buy things!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

s2rai said:


> Thanks for posting this. I love these group buy things!


And bloody addictive.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, definitely 



novice said:


> And bloody addictive.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

just picked up my tank took me 10 minutes of going threw most of them to find one with the least defects ie. scratches, brown water spots and whatnot, it's a "deal" for a reason picked up at big al's scarb.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I picked up mine also today around 8pm and nobody had any idea what the deal was. After around 15 minutes of asking questions the staff finally got it and I was on my way. Awesome deal!


----------

